# Moebius Viper Mk VII Preview



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Seeing the work that was going into the Viper Mk II build, Frank Winspur contacted me and very kindly offered me a test shot of the upcoming Mk VII to build to display on the hangar diorama.
I've kept it under wraps until today so that it was a surprise at the Crewe show. I've just returned from the show and I can say that it generated a lot of interest from both the group I was with and from the visitors to the table.

So what's in the kit?....

Here are some sprue shots....nice detail throughout with engraved panel detail...




























Fuselage is divided into top and bottom halves with most of the seams hidden in actual panel lines...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

One interesting idea is the ability to build either a male or female pilot with optional chest parts...



















I opted to assemble the intakes and tailfin first then attach to the upper fuselage. This allowed me to add a couple of strips of styrene to strengthen the joint at the wing root. The actual fit of parts here was very good but I just wanted the peace of mind that the joint wouldn't open up again while handling...




























It's a good idea to paint inside the tail at this point as it will be difficult once the engine assembly is in place.

I also filled in the stand slot as I intended it to be placed on its legs.










Looking at that last pic, is it just me or does the shape resemble the Orion from 2001?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Can't wait to get this--I like this Viper design better.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Very cool! Another must have kit.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Engines assembled and painted....notice the pipework which took a bit of working out as the kit came without instructions!....



















Assembled landing gear...NOTE: Frank has told me that the legs in this test shot are 6mm shorter than they should be, however this will be rectified in the production kits.










The cockpit is simple...only four pieces, but well detailed with a nice seat and ribbing detail on the bulkhead...I detailed mine with left-over decals from the Mk II sheet, I assume the final kit will have decals supplied for this area...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

The cockpit has three large rings that locate on posts in the fuselage for a perfect fit...


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Another fine piece of art you've done for us to lust over, very very nicely
done......:thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

As I said, the kit was supplied to me without instructions or decals so the finish was largely down to some pics I found online and spare decals from the Mk II and the custom sheet we had made for the Excalibur build.

I went for a rather battered light grey scheme with plenty of scorch marks from enemy fire...























































So thanks once again to Frank, not only for giving me the chance to build the test-shot, but for producing yet another top quality kit. I think you'll all agree that it looks terrific and makes a great companion to the Mk II.:wave:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

One final thing....here it is on the completed hangar diorama, more of which on my other Viper thread....


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Super-sweet, Iain - both the kit and the buildup!

Can't wait to get hands on this puppy to trick out the cockpit and oodles of other goodies.  (The references are all assembled, just awaiting the kit ...)


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Paulbo said:


> Can't wait to get hands on this puppy to trick out the cockpit and oodles of other goodies.


Yikes! That means I'll have to build another one and give it the full 'treatment' :thumbsup:


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

You did a fine job on another great Moebius kit. Can't wait for this one to hit the shelves!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

W00t!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Oh, that's nice! Looking forward to getting this, too. 

Sean


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Dude, I'm soooooooo jealous.
Nice build.

BTW, can you please say exactly how wide the kit is?
I'm also involved in a hangar dio and I want to make sure the launch tube entrance is wide enough.
Little tidbit of info, the actual launch tube on the set wasn't wide enough to accommodate the full size Mk. VII, only the Mk. II


Frank,

Thank you for giving it gear wells.

It makes for a much more 'realistic' build.

And whats the latest estimate for when this thing comes out?


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Iann thou art a master indeed :thumbsup:

Wasn't sure about this kit but seeing your build up...  Well now I have to have one 

Cheers and thanks for the posting

Alec


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

miniature sun said:


> Fuselage is divided into top and bottom halves with most of the seams hidden in actual panel lines...One interesting idea is the ability to build either a male or female pilot with optional chest parts...


Why is Moebius the only company (or so it seems) that is able to figure things like this out when they're engineering their kits? That quality alone puts them at least one notch above every other kit manufacturer in my book.

I wasn't planning to get this kit because I don't really like the design of the MkVII, but after seeing this fantastic build-up I might have to reconsider. Well done Moebius, and well done Ian!!!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Zombie_61 said:


> Why is Moebius the only company (or so it seems) that is able to figure things like this out when they're engineering their kits? That quality alone puts them at least one notch above every other kit manufacturer in my book.
> 
> I wasn't planning to get this kit because I don't really like the design of the MkVII, but after seeing this fantastic build-up I might have to reconsider. Well done Moebius, and well done Ian!!!


I'm not bashing Moebius, but other companies have been hiding seams like this for years.

And again, I'm not setting out to bash them, but from the looks, the seam on the bottom for the fuselage looks like it crosses a whole bunch of panel lines making the sanding more involved. In this particular case, it may have made more sense if they chose a point where to go from panel line to simply splitting the wings to top and bottom.

I love the fact that they put gear wells in there as that was one of my biggest complaints on the MK. II.
And adding gender parts for the pilot is awesome.
I only with they had put the helmet on the clear parts tree rather than make it opaque again. 

How about this, offer a male and female head attached to the gender chest that includes the back half of the helmet. Then, have the front half of the helmet as a clear part.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

I had preordered a few units and after looking at Miniature Sun's fantastic build up, I'm sure glad i preordered mine :thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great step by step presentation.And very nice paint job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Never was fond of this design. But it is an excellent looking kit by Moebius and the build up looks awesome. I give them props for the alternate female chest piece as both Starbuck and Kat flew this version in "Scar" :thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

ClubTepes said:


> And again, I'm not setting out to bash them, but from the looks, the seam on the bottom for the fuselage looks like it crosses a whole bunch of panel lines making the sanding more involved. In this particular case, it may have made more sense if they chose a point where to go from panel line to simply splitting the wings to top and bottom.


Remember that this is a test-shot and minor fit issues will probably be addressed in the final product. I'm certain a few of these will have been assembled at Moebius HQ to evaluate the parts fit.
To be honest I think with a little more care I could have made a better job of hiding the joint on the lower wing...the fit is pretty good and it only required a smear of filler and some gentle sanding...I primed it in grey and should have fixed the visible seam but was in too much of a rush to get it finished.


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Can't wait to get my hands on these!!!

B


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Looks great! And thanks for sharing.

Be sure to check part alignment and make notes! Sink holes, too. Not that I need to remind anyone who gets a test shot to do this, but.... ;-)


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

ClubTepes said:


> BTW, can you please say exactly how wide the kit is?
> I'm also involved in a hangar dio and I want to make sure the launch tube entrance is wide enough.


It's 12" long and 7 1/4" wide


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

miniature sun said:


> It's 12" long and 7 1/4" wide


Thanks.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I've got a pre-order in for this one and even gladder now that I do.

I really dig that hangar diorama, MS! :thumbsup:

Your job on the kit is excellent! I didn't think about the fact that it's got a low-visibility marking/paint scheme. Terrific rendition!


----------



## CMANavy (Apr 17, 2010)

Very nice build up!

I'm off to my secret color matching lab to match the correct color for the viper. I don't know why but seams like all the colors for everything BSG are next to impossible to match.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

CMANavy said:


> Very nice build up!
> 
> I'm off to my secret color matching lab to match the correct color for the viper. I don't know why but seams like all the colors for everything BSG are next to impossible to match.


Usually all ya gotta do just mix a few colors together.

Easy Squeezy Cylon Peasy.


----------



## CMANavy (Apr 17, 2010)

Kinda easy. Compared to the Croma of the flight suits this will be easy. The Croma takes 5 colors. This should be 3.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

CMANavy said:


> Kinda easy. Compared to the Croma of the flight suits this will be easy. The Croma takes 5 colors. This should be 3.


5!!??

Mind sharing what they are, and a pic?


And when is the Mk. VII supposed to wash up on shores??


----------



## CMANavy (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll pm you how to do it or send you a bottle of it. I made it for paint a pair of shoes to go with my own personal flight suit.

This shot is a pair of shoes painted with my paint on the original fabric used (Sommers Croma)








Flight suits








Model pilot (WIP)


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Nice pics. Now is that YOUR flight suit?

Is there a "make your own flight suit" group out there anywhere?

Yes, I'd love to read your formula.

I did a mix of testors SAC bomber green and a little bit of gold (5:1 approx) and was very happy with the results.

Oops. sorry it seems as though were hijacking the thread.

Please PM me.

Now back to our regular programming.


----------



## CMANavy (Apr 17, 2010)

Sent you an email!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

CMANavy said:


> Sent you an email!


I'ld like to know the formula, too!


----------



## torren_of_amber (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd love to get your formula as well, it's the best I've seen. Thanks
D


----------



## robtrek (Sep 26, 2007)

Look forward to the kit as well as how accurate having the original digital files. Not to mention the different iterations of the ship. However, as long as it's one of them, it can't go wrong, so to speak.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

That looks like a cool kit and I like the fact you can make either male or female pilots....and the pilot's styrene which is a bonus.:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Man that's a sweet build!


----------



## Asmenoth (Feb 27, 2009)

Your buildup looks great! Can't wait for the final product and see what marking are included. 

Also, CMANavy, could I get that formula as well?


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

spock62 said:


> You did a fine job on another great Moebius kit. Can't wait for this one to hit the shelves!


Ditto! 

By the way nice work!


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

I would also like the formula - Please


----------

